# code of PIC16F877A



## rida ali (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء المساعدة ببرمجة PIC16F877A المشروع فكرتو ( 
In my project we want to use temperature sensor with appreciates PIC microcontroller to control of the work of the” fan” in our project.​​Layout of our project contain from temperature sensor followed by PIC (16F778) followed by conditional circuit signaling then fan.​​Operation:​​According the temperature sensor and program in PIC and under specific value of temperature​​(the fan remain stop (not rotate), above specific value the fan is rotate السلام عليكم الرجاء الرد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم هذا المشروع مطابق لاحد المشاريع تجده في قسم هندسه الالكترونيات ابحث عنه


----------



## مصعب الهور (1 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء المساعده واعطائي الرابط الذي يوجد فيه المشروع لانني بحثت ولم اتمكن من ايجاده
وشكرا


----------



## مصعب الهور (1 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تزودوني بالمشروع من فضلكم 
وشكرا


----------



## مصعب الهور (2 يونيو 2009)

ارجو منكم ارسال هذا المشروع الى ايميلي
وشكرا


----------



## hane hane (13 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
قمت بتثبيت برنامج mach3 على وندوزxpولكن لم يشغل المحركات الخطويه رغم تفعيلى لمخارجParallelPort*​


----------



## hane hane (13 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء الإجاية


----------



## driss bounaceur (25 ديسمبر 2010)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## راكان الاحمد (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
انا مهندس الكترون الرجاء المساعدة في ايجاد اي مشروع بسيط عن المايكروكونترولر pic16F877A وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

